
Ask HN: Tips/advice on quitting a tech job - itsnotyouitsme
Its been a while since I&#x27;ve changed jobs and as I prepare to leave my current (tech) company to join another (tech) company I&#x27;m wondering what advice, strategies, and &quot;Gee I wish I had done X when I moved on...&quot; others have out there specific to the tech community.<p>I&#x27;ve read a lot of the general advice out there: &quot;leave on good terms&quot;, &quot;make it about you not them&quot;, &quot;give a reasonable notice period&quot; etc and appreciate that advice.  But I&#x27;m wondering what other issues are particular to our sector.  For instance I&#x27;d like to keep my phone&#x2F;laptop and I&#x27;m sure my company would really appreciate a 4 week notice period, would it be aggressive to do something to the effect of &quot;I&#x27;m leaving and would like to give 4 weeks notice, I&#x27;d also like to keep my laptop&#x2F;phone for free or exceptionally cheap...&quot;<p>I like everybody there, have been well liked myself and have been a long-time valuable engineer to the company; I have already accepted another offer and am uninterested in a counter-offer
======
KZeillmann
Why do you want to keep your phone and laptop? At least to my ears, that
sounds odd. Why should they not want to use that for your replacement?

~~~
itsnotyouitsme
The idea there is "I'm giving 4 weeks to do you a solid, don't you want to
give me my phone/laptop to return the favor?"

